# Kennel Name Question



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, so if it's in the wrong place feel free to move it.

I've noticed that there are some kennel names that exist in a couple of different breeds. Assuming that the kennel name is not registered with the AKC, is it bad form to use a kennel name if it's already in use in another breed? 

The reason I ask is that we need to pick a kennel name for us to put at the end of Chloe's registered name and are having a hard time finding something that has never been used by anyone in another breed. The one we like has been used by a labrador retriever breeder, a mini-australian shepherd breeder and (spelled differently, but basically the same name) a standard poodle breeder. The one that concerns me most is the labrador breeder since they're both in the sporting group. 

Just wondering if there is a protocol that I'm unaware of on this issue. The AKC website wasn't really helpful...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was trying to see if I could find more info, but couldn't...

How do you intend on meeting this requirement? It seems difficult at this very moment because neither Jack nor Chloe are of breeding age. It would 'eat' into your time to get a kennel name now and have it only be good for 5 years because essentially you'll be waiting 1.5 years until Chloe could produce a litter to make option #3 fulfilled. I might be confused, lol. Lots of hoops to jump through, I didn't realize! 



> Meet one of the following breeding requirements:
> 
> Bred at least 5 registered litters in the past 5 years;
> Owned stud dogs that have produced at least 40 registered litters in the past 10 years.
> A breeder, who has bred at least one AKC registered litter, may be granted a registered kennel name on a five-year provisional basis. The breeding requirements above must be met during the five-year period to be eligible to renew the registered kennel name.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Those requirements are just to register the kennel name with AKC. I know of very few breeders who do that. 

It's not unusual for different breeds to have the same kennel name from different places. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

No, I'm not planning on registering a kennel name, but if the name is already registered I'll find out when we try to register Chloe because the AKC won't allow us to register her with that word in her name. 

I just don't want to step on someone's toes and cross a line I didn't know was there, if that makes sense?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know there's a kennel that uses Sunfire for their Aussies. No relation to the golden Sunfire kennel.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe you can pay a small fee to have your kennel name listed in GRNews but it is not registered and protected like the AKC, but does not have the strict requirements either.

As hard as names are to generate, I don't think it is a big deal as long as it is not the same as a top breeder for that breed. I do think the similarity with lab though is tougher.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it in all the GRNews issues or just one per year? 

They are hard to generate! Especially when you have to agree on one with your very picky husband! 

One good thing, I checked the OFA website and there are no goldens with the name we like as the prefix or as an "at ______", so that's a plus so far.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is just once a year and when you sign up for the GRNews you have the option to check a box and pay $5 to have it listed http://www.grca.org/pdf/thegrca/2011GRCArenewal.pdf. I need to get mine out and check...

EDIT: Just found it--the kennel listings are in the May/June issue. Would be worth it to check it out.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No it's not a social blunder to have the same kennel name as another in a different breed. Unless it's the kennel name of an extremely popular show kennel, there are few I can think of - maybe Hi Tech (boxers, SFT), Ale Kai (poodles), Poole's Ide (IWS), Goodspice (Sealys) - there are very few kennels famous enough to be known across all breeds. There must be 100 different "Deja Vu" "Goldcoast" "Sunshine" etc among all breeds.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Is it in all the GRNews issues or just one per year?
> 
> They are hard to generate! Especially when you have to agree on one with your very picky husband!
> 
> One good thing, I checked the OFA website and there are no goldens with the name we like as the prefix or as an "at ______", so that's a plus so far.


I always check k9data when I am naming a puppy. It would work for kennel names too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Why do you have to have a "kennel" name at the end of her registered name??


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I checked k9data and OFA, so I think we're good. 



Pointgold said:


> Why do you have to have a "kennel" name at the end of her registered name??


We don't *have* to put a name at the end of her name, but given that there is a possibility she may be bred down the road (if all the stars align and she turns out, finishes, and passes clearances - even then it may not happen depending on a lot of factors), we would need to decide on a kennel name/prefix at some point so we figured now is as good of a time as any to pick one. And if we get to that point, then she would already have our name in her registered name 

There aren't any big plans for anything at this point, just trying to think ahead.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I checked k9data and OFA, so I think we're good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it usually works is that the prefix name is the kennel that the dog was purchased from. 

ie *Gold Star's* Fluffy.

If you are a co-breeder, or "established" you might make it *Gold Star's **Your Name* Fluffy, or *Gold Star's *Fluffy at *Your Name. *

When she is bred, then her puppies would be registered as
*Your Name's** __________, *thus establishing your kennel prefix.

If I haven't co-bred a dog, I don't put my kennel name on it. I didn't have anything to do with the breeding, so don't feel that I should. Zoom is mine, but registered as Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com. And puppies that resulted from breedings that I did with her carry my prefix.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> The way it usually works is that the prefix name is the kennel that the dog was purchased from.
> 
> ie *Gold Star's* Fluffy.
> 
> ...


It was suggested by her breeder to put "at _____" at the end of her name, but that's something to think about. I definitely didn't have anything to do with the breeding and am certainly not "established" at all in any realm of goldens, so maybe it's not appropriate in this situation. I'll talk with him further about it. It would be much easier not to do it now since it seems like such a big decision.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It really is a personal thing--if you want to put your name in there you certainly can. A lot of field breedings do not specify that the breeder's prefix must be used and they end up carrying the new owner's prefix, or sometimes a really funky cool name.
I personally did put my prefix in the reg name of my girl when I was in your spot, and the pup I co-own with a friend from her last litter has my friend's prefix in his name as well. Gives a nod to the past and the future, I like to think.
Protecting registered prefixes is one of the few things I like about how the CKC operates, and there are not nearly so many hoops to jump through--no one else in Canada can use my prefix to register a dog, even of another breed, so long as I am a CKC member and using it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

sterregold said:


> It really is a personal thing--if you want to put your name in there you certainly can. A lot of field breedings do not specify that the breeder's prefix must be used and they end up carrying the new owner's prefix, or sometimes a really funky cool name.
> I personally did put my prefix in the reg name of my girl when I was in your spot, and the pup I co-own with a friend from her last litter has my friend's prefix in his name as well. Gives a nod to the past and the future, I like to think.


That's how I thought of it too. But I'm careful not to offend people, since there are often unspoken rules about these things. (And we're using her breeder's prefix at the beginning of her name, if that wasn't clear.) Maybe instead of "at ______" we can just incorporate the word into her name somehow. I've seen that done in some reg. names recently.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's how I thought of it too. But I'm careful not to offend people, since there are often unspoken rules about these things. (And we're using her breeder's prefix at the beginning of her name, if that wasn't clear.) Maybe instead of "at ______" we can just incorporate the word into her name somehow. I've seen that done in some reg. names recently.


That's what I did with Breeze, as if I had put the "...at Sterre" in it would have been too long. So she ended up being Trowsnest (breeder Marge Trowbridge's prefix) Sterre (my prefix) Autumn Breeze. |Her son that I co-own with a friend, Baron, is Sterre Texas Tycoon at Lynwood. We played around with a bunch of variations to fit in the litter theme and both kennel names before we settled on that.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

My last litter that I co-bred, I used the co-breeder's kennel name (braeside) & incorporated my kennel name (chipstone) into the registered name: Braeside Moonstone.


----------

